# Drone pictures



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

For those of you who use drones for overhead shots of your lawns, what type do you have? I don't want to spend a fortune, but would like one with a decent camera.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

I have the original DJI Mavic which works great. Based on increases in camera and gimbal technology I'd probably go for something smaller if I was buying again.


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

I would recommend the DJI Mavic Mini or MIni 2 for someone new to drones. It's the cheapest option of the DJI line, but is still a great drone. You are going to want something like a DJI as they are smart and easy to use. Also they weigh under 250g, so it's not required to register the drone either. https://www.dji.com/mini-2


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

wizardstephen said:


> I would recommend the DJI Mavic Mini or MIni 2 for someone new to drones. It's the cheapest option of the DJI line, but is still a great drone. You are going to want something like a DJI as they are smart and easy to use. Also they weigh under 250g, so it's not required to register the drone either. https://www.dji.com/mini-2


The Mini 2 is in my Amazon cart, just haven't been able to click Buy yet. What else do I realistically need with it? I saw the bundle they try to sell it with, do I really need all that (extra wings, screws, batteries, a bag, etc.) if I'd probably end up being a more infrequent user? And do I need to get an SD card or is one included?


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

I would recommend the bundle. Just the extra batteries with the battery charger makes it worth it. You're going to get 20-25 flying time with it, so having 3 charged batteries is very worth it. And it's nice to have a carrying case for it to protect your investment. You can certainly get it without the bundle, but I think it's worth it. Aside from the bundle, there is nothing that comes to mind that you'll need - aside from a smartphone.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Thank you.


Have to ask since I'm in the market as well - did you pull the trigger? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes I did. I bought the DJI Mini 2. It took a little getting used to and I do like it. My friends and family asked if I bought it "just to take pictures of the lawn". Heck, I can just pull out the drone instead of climbing on the ladder to see if the gutters are clogged now too.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Yes I did. I bought the DJI Mini 2. It took a little getting used to and I do like it. My friends and family asked if I bought it "just to take pictures of the lawn". Heck, I can just pull out the drone instead of climbing on the ladder to see if the gutters are clogged now too.


I love it! Picture quality looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I agree. The pictures turned out better than I thought they would.


----------



## TheSwede (Jul 10, 2018)

In the DJI Mavic Mini price range I'd say that image quality is not a problem unless you aim for cinematographic quality of your lawn during low light conditions. I've had the great fortune to design payloads for commercial drones for a couple years now, and have flown pretty much everything there is to fly when it comes to commercially available drones and payloads (and a few non-commercial as well) and the image quality of todays "budget" payloads is just insane. Even the TV production companies are realizing that a $800 of-the-shelf drone will be good enough to shoot high quality aerials with.

Too bad I quit my job this friday (what are the odds of stumbling upon this thread today, lol), otherwise I could have shown you how minute the difference is between a DJI Mavic Mini and say a Matrice 300 with a H20 payload in normal lighting conditions, and what happens in dusk flight.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Yes I did. I bought the DJI Mini 2. It took a little getting used to and I do like it. My friends and family asked if I bought it "just to take pictures of the lawn". Heck, I can just pull out the drone instead of climbing on the ladder to see if the gutters are clogged now too.


That is some insane lawn dominance. Lots of people take low exposure pictures to make their lawn appear dark but a shot like that... Pure uncontestable lawn success. What is your HOC?

I've got the even-ness thing going on but have a long way to go to get that dark shade.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

FYI. I noticed Amazon has the Mavic Mini on sale for $397 as part of Prime Day. I'm not sure if that's a good deal or not but thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks. I'm no photography buff and had to Google what low exposure is. I didn't mess with the settings, just take the picture and transfer to my phone. I'm not sure if time of day has anything to do with how the picture looks that high up, but it was between 5 and 6 PM.

My HOC is 4", but wish I could reel mow.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

SpiveyJr said:


> FYI. I noticed Amazon has the Mavic Mini on sale for $397 as part of Prime Day. I'm not sure if that's a good deal or not but thought I would throw it out there.


Good call-out. The mini 2 is quite an upgrade from the mini 1. I've compared them throughout the day bouncing back and forth.

I think I'm going with the mini 2.

Thanks all!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Yeah the image quality is insane.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

SpiveyJr said:


> FYI. I noticed Amazon has the Mavic Mini on sale for $397 as part of Prime Day. I'm not sure if that's a good deal or not but thought I would throw it out there.


I mentioned this in the Prime Day thread, and ended up purchasing it. Should be here Friday, and I intend to take it out for a spin this weekend. Will update.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Nice! Lucky me, I paid full price.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

If the Prime Day Mini is the Mini 1 skip it and go with the Mini 2, DJI provided a ton of upgrades. The Mini 2 is not just a bit better drone. My Mini 2 outside of wind resistance, is as good as my other larger drones for general use. Ocusync 2.0 is worth it alone.

The one thing I would like to call out with any of these, learn the rules. Not here to be the cop but really, look into the rules for using a drone. There are places you cannot fly, height limits, distance limits. FAA launched the new recreational flyer certification this week that will at some point be asked for when you're seen flying. The 250g and under registration exception is nice so long as you don't add anything to the drone like the required lighting to fly at night. I have to register mine since I am a part 107 license holder and have it registered for commercial use. As a rec flyer that is not required. The mini 2 is lighter than the mini 1 and has a bit more room for the light addition.

I'm not adding all of this to say you need to panic taking a picture of your yard I just assume at some point you will leave home and want photos in other places. I had an idea there must be rules in place when I first started but nothing and no one pointed out in the beginning what they were. Look into apps like Aloft, B4UFLY, or Airmap.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Nice! Lucky me, I paid full price.


The mini 1 is on sale. Mini 2 is full price so you didn't miss anything!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

That's good to know.


----------



## hankhill11 (May 20, 2019)

I had the original dji mavic mini, and now I have the mini 2. The mini2 has much better range and transmission quality to the remote, gets far fewer errors in the air for wind and so forth, and has a little higher tolerance for wind in general. I do use it to take pics of the lawn too  Here's the only one i have at hand, just after a landscape job.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Just joined the DJI mini 2 club.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

TNTurf said:


> If the Prime Day Mini is the Mini 1 skip it and go with the Mini 2, DJI provided a ton of upgrades. The Mini 2 is not just a bit better drone. My Mini 2 outside of wind resistance, is as good as my other larger drones for general use. Ocusync 2.0 is worth it alone.
> 
> The one thing I would like to call out with any of these, learn the rules. Not here to be the cop but really, look into the rules for using a drone. There are places you cannot fly, height limits, distance limits. FAA launched the new recreational flyer certification this week that will at some point be asked for when you're seen flying. The 250g and under registration exception is nice so long as you don't add anything to the drone like the required lighting to fly at night. I have to register mine since I am a part 107 license holder and have it registered for commercial use. As a rec flyer that is not required. The mini 2 is lighter than the mini 1 and has a bit more room for the light addition.
> 
> I'm not adding all of this to say you need to panic taking a picture of your yard I just assume at some point you will leave home and want photos in other places. I had an idea there must be rules in place when I first started but nothing and no one pointed out in the beginning what they were. Look into apps like Aloft, B4UFLY, or Airmap.


Of course. Before even pulling the trigger and purchasing the drone I read up on city and state ordinances, weight restrictions, heights, etc. I am a stickler for rules and don't like not knowing if I am in the wrong and get busted doing something drone wise I shouldn't be doing. I tested it out in the backyard before going out to the front. It'll be a while before I take it to the park (preferably on less crowded days) or when I travel.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Just joined the DJI mini 2 club.


That's a nice view!!


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > Just joined the DJI mini 2 club.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> TNTurf said:
> 
> 
> > If the Prime Day Mini is the Mini 1 skip it and go with the Mini 2, DJI provided a ton of upgrades. The Mini 2 is not just a bit better drone. My Mini 2 outside of wind resistance, is as good as my other larger drones for general use. Ocusync 2.0 is worth it alone.
> ...


Same here. I owned my drone for 4 days before I even opened it due to going down the rabbit hole reading rules. At this point, the rules are easy and make sense and most people will have no issues. I hope I didn't post earlier in a way that made it appear directed to anyone, just a general statement to read up.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@TNTurf 
I don't think it was directed at anyone. Sometimes a common sense statement like that is necessary, as not everyone thinks about the rules or hazards.


----------



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

How high does your drone go (and how high is one allowed to fly it without FAA clearance?). Your one picture looks like it is super-high.

Is it straightforward to operate the imaging features (pictures and video)? And are those controls live via smartphone, or do you just have to click the shutter button and hope for the best?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I have had my drone at 120ft above my house. It was getting hard to see at that height. FAA says 400ft max, which I would not be too comfortable with.

Yes it is pretty straightforward. You connect your phone to the controller via a usb type cable. You get a live view of what the gimble sees.


----------

